# Shark Fishing at NAS



## SanDiegoFisher619

Hello all,
Im currently on CID and just went out and bought fishing gear to fish for shark. I hear theres a spot at NAS thats good, but im not sure. Do you know any places that are good for shark? Specifically bigger shark such as Bulls.

My set up is something along the lines of 150yds. of 80lb braided line, a 6 foot leader of 100lb mono with a 4 oz pyramid sinker and an 8/0 Circle hook. I also made 20 in Wire leaders to test out thats about 90 lbs. 

Please help me? Thanks guys


----------



## southern yakker

Not sure about nas but 150 yards is hardly anything when it comes to a big shark. There is a big chance you will get spooled quickly. I would not ever use mono for sharks it gets cut like butter use a steel leader as long as the sharks you plan on targeting. 6 ft leader for a 6 foot shark but its hard to tell what size is gonna bite.


----------



## SanDiegoFisher619

Oh ok, well do you know any good spots to fish for them? and a good spot to catch decent sized sharks (4ft-5ft)


----------



## southern yakker

If you have or can get a kayak go off the beach and paddle the baits out. I usually go to portifino or fort pickens and have seen big sharks at both places. I usually fish Bob sikes and have seen some big sharks off of there but haven't seen them consistently.


----------



## Coastiefly

NAS sucks for sharks....

Kidding, it can be pretty "hot" during the day and at night. Anywhere between the USCG Station and the lighthouse has produced nice blacktip, spinner, sandbar, and bull sharks. Nearly every shark I've landed there has been with mullet. I am hesitant to ever drop shark bait past the buoys. NAS consistently produces sharks, black drum, rays and 40+ inch redfish. Rarely do I go home disappointed. Your setup is solid. However, lengthen your 20" leader about 4 feet and make it at least 180 lb braided wire... Have fun.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

if you look on google earth, the channel just south of sherman cove offers some pretty sharking. Its deep and narrow so you cast into the channel easily. all you have to do is park to the east and walk along the beach. there is a bench with rod holders and a bait table that someone built. and generally no one will bother you even if you fish at night. as for the setup i would say you need a higher line capacity. from everyones inputon a recent thread i posted about sharking everyone seemed to agree on atleast 400-500yrds of line or even more if possible. and in the spot i mentioned there is a helluva current so if a big shark swims with the current youll be spooled in no time, considering you probably will cast 50yrds off your spool before he even eats it.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

and +1 on heavier wire leader. ive yet to land a shark but twice ive hooked something toothy and had them crunch through 93lb single strand wire.


----------



## PAWGhunter

15ft 200# mono and a big ass circle hook. Did it for years and rarely a cut off.


----------



## Ugly 1

SanDiegoFisher619 said:


> Hello all,
> Im currently on CID and just went out and bought fishing gear to fish for shark. I hear theres a spot at NAS thats good, but im not sure. Do you know any places that are good for shark? Specifically bigger shark such as Bulls.
> 
> My set up is something along the lines of 150yds. of 80lb braided line, a 6 foot leader of 100lb mono with a 4 oz pyramid sinker and an 8/0 Circle hook. I also made 20 in Wire leaders to test out thats about 90 lbs.
> 
> Please help me? Thanks guys


 Whats up 619 welcome to Florida I came out from the 916 (sacramento) about 2 months ago and have fished about 5 days a week since Im _heading out to Bob sykes bridge tonight to try and hook a big bull shark or maybe a big bull red. theres a video of the one I landed this week on the pier and bridges report. (hot fishing spots page 65) If you need directions give me a call Im heading out there about 9 to the PCB side of the bridge 916 532 4521 Don_


----------



## SanDiegoFisher619

Hahaha thats funny Don! I use to live in the 916 in the city! ill definitely give you a call but chance are im not going until next weekend, but ill keep in touch bud.


----------



## SanDiegoFisher619

How big and what kind of shark was that?? Is Pensacola Pier any good? Also I wanna go to a pier where its pretty normal to catch a good sized shark know any places? What bait do I use?


Picture of the type of sharks I caught off of Shelter Island pier next to Coronado Naval Base in San Diego, Ca


----------



## jcallaham

go to the surf fishing reports on this forum and check out LOWPROFILE complete shark fishing lesson for this area right there


----------



## Combat Pay

Never fished NAS so cant help you out there. 

I have caught sharks all up and down the surf in FL,AL and TX and they are a blast. Chunks of ladyfish has been my top bait with mullet and stingray a close second. The techniques are pretty much the same everywhere I have fished. I reccomend you check out the TX shark fishing forum. Tons of good info there on how to target sharks in the Gulf. 

I'm gonna add on that 150 yds of line sounds a little shy for sharks. I got some Penns that hold well over 300 yds. I have found that often is not enough especially if I am yaking my baits out. 

I have had my spool right down to where I could see the metal under my line. I have never gotten spooled but the biggest shark I have ever landed was only about 5 ft. I chased him down the beach for better than a mile. He was running in the current and I couldnt stop him and even chasing him at pretty much a dead run I nearly got spooled.

I only run 3 ft of steel leader but that is just a choice. I have gotten tail whipped a few times. However, I have landed the vast majority of sharks I have gotten a good hook set on with three feet of wire. If I were real seroius and chasing big sharks in the 6 ft plus range I would follow the advice of using a longer leader.

Good luck out there.

Dave


----------



## devinsdad

Some of the biggest sharks I have ever caught were at NAS. My family and I stay at the cabins near the lighthouse every summer and we fish the beach right there consistantly while we are there.
Better to yak a bait out but you don't need to get that far out especially at night. But you will need at least 300 yards of line. If you can get a kayak or something to get a bait out I will be happy to loan you one of my shark rods. Since you are military I guess I can trust you. ;o) If you want to call me, I will give you some good tips and bring you a shark rod with some leaders ready to go. Thank you for your service!
Gary
850-619-3203


----------



## Ugly 1

SanDiegoFisher619 said:


> Hahaha thats funny Don! I use to live in the 916 in the city! ill definitely give you a call but chance are im not going until next weekend, but ill keep in touch bud.


The fishing is getting better every day. when ever your ready. Do you have a Kayak?


----------



## Ugly 1

SanDiegoFisher619 said:


> How big and what kind of shark was that?? Is Pensacola Pier any good? Also I wanna go to a pier where its pretty normal to catch a good sized shark know any places? What bait do I use?
> 
> 
> Picture of the type of sharks I caught off of Shelter Island pier next to Coronado Naval Base in San Diego, Ca


 that was a small bull shark between 5 and 6ft and about 100lbs and by far the best fight I have ever had. roughly 2hrs to land on light tackle. If you want to catch sharks off the pier try Navarre they allow shark fishing and a good chunk of bonita works great. cya soon D


----------



## lowprofile

PAWGhunter said:


> 15ft 200# mono and a big ass circle hook. Did it for years and rarely a cut off.


that works but you need to change leaders more often than wire. and wire is cheaper than good heavy mono.


----------



## lowprofile

SanDiegoFisher619 said:


> How big and what kind of shark was that?? Is Pensacola Pier any good? Also I wanna go to a pier where its pretty normal to catch a good sized shark know any places? What bait do I use?
> 
> 
> Picture of the type of sharks I caught off of Shelter Island pier next to Coronado Naval Base in San Diego, Ca


that's a decent little smooth hound. 

if you click my name and look at my past threads/reports you should be able to learn a few things. if you have questions just ask in a PM. I haven't fished NAS but I'm not against a weekend trip or an over nighter to Ft pickens.

this is my "intro" post. to get an idea of what i did in cali. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/new-panhandle-pic-warning-140896/


----------



## Ugly 1

lowprofile said:


> that's a decent little smooth hound.
> 
> if you click my name and look at my past threads/reports you should be able to learn a few things. if you have questions just ask in a PM. I haven't fished NAS but I'm not against a weekend trip or an over nighter to Ft pickens.
> 
> this is my "intro" post. to get an idea of what i did in cali.
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/new-panhandle-pic-warning-140896/


I have fished from Navarre to chickenbone beach but I have yet to fish ft pickens. Lets go!!!! I have my cab over on my truck with a full kitchen and a kayak to run bait out. I hear there catching some nice blacktips out there. Just let me know when and we will try to get 619 into a big shark. thanks and be safe Ugly


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

hey ugly, im only in Pensacola every other weekend but id take you up n that offer to go if you don't mind a got a couple shark poles I haven't gent yet, call or text me 2084045412


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

bent* yet


----------



## Ugly 1

missplaced_idahoan said:


> hey ugly, im only in Pensacola every other weekend but id take you up n that offer to go if you don't mind a got a couple shark poles I haven't gent yet, call or text me 2084045412


Hey missplaced I think its time to fix that situation!!! If the weather doesn't suck I might go this weekend. I will give you a call and we can work out the details. A good brawl and some sea food is sounding good to me. Ugly


----------



## Cornflake789

NAS is my main fishing hole so if you wanna get on some big sharks shoot me a pm. To be honest though it would be better to wait a few more months until the sharks move back into the bay unless you fight some bulls


----------



## ARslinger

go to the west side of the base ball fields but don't go beyond the coast guard unit that is there. right in between. i have landed so many sharks right there when i was in tech school its not even funny. lots of sand bars and bulls. lots of Spanish and all sorts of fish right there. what ever you do just don't kayak beyond the buoys. or you will regret it when something picks up the bait. there was two times on two separate occasions myself and a good friend had to go out there on the yak rod and reel in had, and heeeeman our asses back to shore with 6-7 foot sandbars on the line. the bay is always a hot spot for sharks, especially in the middle of summer. when water temps are super high. if you need more info just send me a pm.


----------



## ARslinger




----------



## ARslinger

you will catch mostly sanbars, spinners, and blacktips right now. then bulls will show up thick. then mid summer you never know. tigers and hammers will be running through


----------



## lowprofile

ARslinger said:


> you will catch mostly sanbars, spinners, and blacktips right now. then bulls will show up thick. then mid summer you never know. tigers and hammers will be running through


so far since end of January we'vve caught 11 sand bars and one bull. no blacktips or spinners.


----------



## ARslinger

Yea I just went on magic seaweed and its showing that the water temp never got below 66 which I great for sharks. They never left. Normally bills come in thick in mid April early may to lay eggs. Straight monsters here soon


----------



## ARslinger

Spinners and black tips will come before bulls that's for sure. The bull you caught was a random lol.


----------



## Ugly 1

*Please confirm species*



ARslinger said:


> Spinners and black tips will come before bulls that's for sure. The bull you caught was a random lol.


 Im pretty sure that was a bull that I caught a couple weeks ago off BS bridge. can you guys confirm for me? The video is on the pier and bridge report under Hot fishing spots live page 65. This thing was a lot more powerful than some of the sharks I have brawled of comparable size. Thanks Ugly


----------



## Todd

If your reel only holds 150 yds of 80 I doubt it has sufficient drag to stop anything with size in that 150 yds. Look into something with more line capacity.


----------



## lowprofile

ARslinger said:


> Yea I just went on magic seaweed and its showing that the water temp never got below 66 which I great for sharks. They never left. Normally bills come in thick in mid April early may to lay eggs. Straight monsters here soon


they give live birth along with 90% of the rest of sharks.


----------



## devinsdad

I loaned him a Penn Senator with 375 yards of 50lb mono and 10' of wire leader and a big circle hook and pyramid weight. He is supposed to be fishing tonight at NAS. Good luck and I hope you post a report!


----------



## bryansul

you guys are making me lose sleep, woke up at 1 am this morning pondering where to go sling my 9/0 penn senator .. keep hearing that tick of the clicker like on Jaws ... no sound in the world like it ...


----------



## lowprofile

its warm today and the water is like glass.


----------



## Ugly 1

*good luck 619*

Good luck 619 getting into your first shark in Fl. I hope to see some great pics later!! D


----------



## Fisher Belac

Where is this spot that you're talking about? I'm new to the area and I'd be interested in finding some new spots other than Pensacola Beach


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

*44 mlb*



Coastiefly said:


> NAS sucks for sharks....
> 
> Kidding, it can be pretty "hot" during the day and at night. Anywhere between the USCG Station and the lighthouse has produced nice blacktip, spinner, sandbar, and bull sharks. Nearly every shark I've landed there has been with mullet. I am hesitant to ever drop shark bait past the buoys. NAS consistently produces sharks, black drum, rays and 40+ inch redfish. Rarely do I go home disappointed. Your setup is solid. However, lengthen your 20" leader about 4 feet and make it at least 180 lb braided wire... Have fun.


What do you know about 44' MLB my dream boat????


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

Coastiefly said:


> NAS sucks for sharks....
> 
> Kidding, it can be pretty "hot" during the day and at night. Anywhere between the USCG Station and the lighthouse has produced nice blacktip, spinner, sandbar, and bull sharks. Nearly every shark I've landed there has been with mullet. I am hesitant to ever drop shark bait past the buoys. NAS consistently produces sharks, black drum, rays and 40+ inch redfish. Rarely do I go home disappointed. Your setup is solid. However, lengthen your 20" leader about 4 feet and make it at least 180 lb braided wire... Have fun.


Do you anything about the 44' MLB, when I win the lottery tha is going to be home?????


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Question for yall, or maybe a couple. Me and my buddy hit Ft. Pickens today with cow rays for bait. On his way out yaking his bait we dropped off guts from our previous encounters with other fish we bag up after cleaning then freezing then he dropped his nice bloody wing off in the bay. Our set ups aren't shark rods. He has the biggest Penn Spinfisher V and I have a Penn Battle 8000 spinning reel. Both have close to 400+yds of 65lb braid with maybe 50-100yds of 25lb backing. On a heavy action 8ft "cobia rod". Our leaders were 7 strand steel cable. Wrapped our hooks in electrical tape nearly to the barb. Would our set-up be okay? Is there anything you could add to this like maybe a change of bait? Any help would be appreciated we've battled reds and other fish we are looking for more of a fight without spending the big bucks on huge senators on our spinning reels.

Message sent to lowpro


----------



## CrazedFisher

AVID! It's Andrew from Sykes! Hit me up! 850-368-4021


----------



## AVIDfisherman

CrazedFisher said:


> AVID! It's Andrew from Sykes! Hit me up! 850-368-4021


Will do


----------



## megladon40

I want go fishing damn it lets do this haven't had a shrk on for a while now


----------



## Sharknut

What you're fishing with would be good for sharks maybe 4 feet and under. Since you're just getting started you can get your feet wet with a couple smaller ones first anyway and right now you'd probably have a better chance of getting a smaller one. A spot I really like that might suit your gear would be the bottleneck channel just east of sherman cove on NAS. It drops off quick and I don't think it's 150 yard wide so if you did hook into something big you can run the beach with it. Try a 4-6" chunk of mullet.


----------

